# Car overheated in traffic, A/C non-existent



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

So I was going to meet someone to buy something off Craigslist about 25 miles from my home. I got into stop and go traffic for 20 minutes and the A/C started to suck really bad, like the air was luke warm. Usually in traffic a properly working A/C system can still function decently. Mind you the outside temp was 85-90F, but still....

Anyway I get into a CVS parking lot and park, keep the car on with A/C hoping it will get cold and my car starts beeping at me. It actually reached a temp of 265F.

Here is a video I took. I am about to pull my mods out this car and go get something else and just spend more. I can't deal with this!


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

A/c would have turned itself off as soon as the engine temp got too high. Good time to check the coolant temp when that happens. I would have freaked out and shut the car off long before I saw temperatures like that! It's a wonder your car didn't shut itself off at such a high temp. I've had cars in the workshop hit 256° and the ecu has shut everything down and not let the car run anymore to avoid severe damage to the engine. What was your coolant level like? I check my levels once a week. All three cars at my house get a good going over every Saturday morning. It's probably something simple and I'm sure your dealer can sort it out. If there is engine damage from overheating, at least warranty will cover it  good luck! I hope it's sorted out for you soon.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dam, yea I really wonder how much antifreeze you actually have left


----------



## simkid5614 (May 15, 2013)

Regardless if its a WP, coolant, thermostat issue. Dealer should cover it. Provided its not related to a tune. Something with that low miles shouldn't do that at all.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

What pisses me off if I'm having cooling problems like I'm in a '93 Integra. My VW Tiguan has NEVER had a single problem, so I'm confused. It probably boils down to the Beetle being built in Mexico and the Tiguan being built in Germany. 

Seriously considering trading this car in for a Mk7 GTI, but those will be built in Mexico too. =(

The coolant reservoir was unchanged...I think this is a weak water pump issue.


----------



## simkid5614 (May 15, 2013)

Well if the engine blows. You can fight getting a new one. Its covered. 
VWoA would help. The dealer would fight that one overheat would cause any damage.


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

stainlineho said:


> What pisses me off if I'm having cooling problems like I'm in a '93 Integra. My VW Tiguan has NEVER had a single problem, so I'm confused. It probably boils down to the Beetle being built in Mexico and the Tiguan being built in Germany.
> 
> Seriously considering trading this car in for a Mk7 GTI, but those will be built in Mexico too. =(
> 
> The coolant reservoir was unchanged...I think this is a weak water pump issue.


We get brand new GM cars with terrible overheating issues too. Sometimes it just happens. Doesn't matter where it's built, mass production sometimes leads to errors. Hondas must be better over here because I've never heard of a Honda overheating!

Don't lose faith in your Bug. She's still new and getting used to the world


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

I think overheat is caz by the closed hood design... 

on other cars there is top grill and lower grill and both are them are OPEN to allow more air to get into the engine bay but our beetle there is no top grill to aloow any air to get it....


----------



## widecamels (May 26, 2011)

PooLeArMor said:


> I think overheat is caz by the closed hood design...
> 
> on other cars there is top grill and lower grill and both are them are OPEN to allow more air to get into the engine bay but our beetle there is no top grill to aloow any air to get it....


Previous beetle had the same design, as do most of the cars designed today. There should never be an overheating problem with a new car unless it has a factory defect or serious abuse. Cars today are tested and retested when designed to make sure they don't.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

The conditions you describe should not lead to an overheating issue if everything is working correctly. Dealer needs to diagnose problem.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I suspect your Bug has a stuck (closed) thermostat and blocked coolant circulation to the radiator. When the coolant temp passes a certain threshold, the ECU will cut-off the AC. This has happened to my '01 Bug. In this situation, to get the coolant temp down to normal range you should turn the heat on HI and the blower fan to the highest speed.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm going to try to recreate the condition today in my driveway once the temps get to their highest for the day. I do not want VW taking my car on a 2-3 miles test drive and say "everything seems fine", no you idiots it isn't fine and if you send me out of here without a repair, this car WILL come back with a blown motor.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> I'm going to try to recreate the condition today in my driveway once the temps get to their highest for the day. I do not want VW taking my car on a 2-3 miles test drive and say "everything seems fine", no you idiots it isn't fine and if you send me out of here without a repair, this car WILL come back with a blown motor.


As long as you haven't cleared any of the data in the ecu with vag com there should be plenty of stored codes for them to see, so I don't think they'll need to drive it like that. Not to mention any good mechanic is not going to push a car to the point of overheating until they check it over first. Trying to make it overheat again is like getting punched in the face, saying it hurts, and then asking to get punched again to see what it feels like lol

Brings me to my next question, have you scanned it?


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I never bought a VCDS cable. So I have no way to read codes or clear them. Hopefully they will be able to see the operating condition when the car overheated. I'm really considering contacting VWoA and requesting a new motor because 1 over heat and F stuff up!

Also, drtechy, regarding your idle/AC issue, my car idles at 1000RPM with the AC on as well.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> So I was going to meet someone to buy something off Craigslist about 25 miles from my home. I got into stop and go traffic for 20 minutes and the A/C started to suck really bad, like the air was luke warm. Usually in traffic a properly working A/C system can still function decently. Mind you the outside temp was 85-90F, but still....
> 
> Anyway I get into a CVS parking lot and park, keep the car on with A/C hoping it will get cold and my car starts beeping at me. It actually reached a temp of 265F.
> 
> Here is a video I took. I am about to pull my mods out this car and go get something else and just spend more. I can't deal with this!


water pump i betcha


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

stainlineho said:


> I'm going to try to recreate the condition today in my driveway once the temps get to their highest for the day. I do not want VW taking my car on a 2-3 miles test drive and say "everything seems fine", no you idiots it isn't fine and if you send me out of here without a repair, this car WILL come back with a blown motor.


I wouldn't try and recreate it, as Dr. T said codes stored, then that is what they need. also i would call them, see if they want to tow it in to prevent any further issues.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

have vw buy that **** back...


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

jwcardy said:


> have vw buy that **** back...


I just contacted VWoA and explained to them how this is completely unacceptable for a brand new car that I depend on. Hopefully they contact me to get back.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> I just contacted VWoA and explained to them how this is completely unacceptable for a brand new car that I depend on. Hopefully they contact me to get back.


Well I hope you at least contacted the dealer.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Chrisho said:


> Well I hope you at least contacted the dealer.


I contacted the dealer immediately when it happened. Car is going in tomorrow.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Dealer said the smaller cooling fan seized up and blew some fuse which caused the car to overheat in traffic. Which explains why it was fine when I was moving at decent speed. I still want a new motor. Who knows what is damaged in the head, gasket, etc...

We will see what VW corp say. 2000 mile overheat is unacceptable.


----------



## abacabdan (Dec 22, 2004)

stainlineho said:


> I still want a new motor.


I want a catalog full of underwear models to bring me breakfast every morning. It's not going to happen. They'll fix the problem and move on with life. Just make sure they have it documented in their system, in case anything goes wrong in the future. It's your life, IMO but you're going to spend a ton of time, energy and anger without a satisying result.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

abacabdan said:


> I want a catalog full of underwear models to bring me breakfast every morning. It's not going to happen. They'll fix the problem and move on with life. Just make sure they have it documented in their system, in case anything goes wrong in the future. It's your life, IMO but you're going to spend a ton of time, energy and anger without a satisying result.


Yeah you may be right, but they are going to offer up something, and I don't think I'm the least bit in the wrong to complain as I hold up my end of the deal EVERY month.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

And they would be holding up their end of the deal by addressing the problem under warranty and moving on as abacabdan stated... They're not obligated in any way to give you a new motor unless something is wrong with it.

If you continued to drive the car after you saw it was starting to overheat then that further reduces their obligation. 

Not sure how long you drove before you noticed it but if the AC stopped working and the motor temps had started creeping up I would've been on the side of the road right away and not waited for it to get as hot as it did

Hope it turns out well for you!


----------

